# motherboard speakers



## Nailezs (Dec 21, 2009)

what are motherboard speakers called and where can i get them? my new antec 1200 seems to have not come with one, and i dont think my mb did either(if it did, the guy who did the crappy quality intial build on it threw it away) :shadedshu


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 21, 2009)

I have one laying around... if you need it...


----------



## crichirscu (Dec 21, 2009)

Do you live in the midwest? I'm from Iowa so you caught my eye when you said tractors.



__________________
Calcul pret immobilier simulation en ligne  | Taux simulation rachat de pret immobilier lcl | Pret immobilier simulation gratuit caisse d'epargne


----------



## Nailezs (Dec 21, 2009)

tractors? waht tractors???


----------



## theonedub (Dec 21, 2009)

I dont use MB speakers and have at least 2 of them around with my spare parts. If smashed CBR can't get it to you, Ill see about finding mine.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 21, 2009)

Easy to make, if, you have a piezo speaker (like out of some cheap telephone handset or similar), a connector for the motherboard speaker header(ususally four pin(you can do it with a couple of two or one pin plugs)), wire, some solder, soldering iron, tape(or heat shrink tubing), and time/patience.


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah, that's how i made mine, i ripped off the piezo-electric speaker from a dead graphics card and soldered then heat shrunk some wires complete with connectors for the mobo header and all done!


----------

